# Silly Pax Who Think Promising 5 Stars = Adequate Sub For Tip



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ever get these people? I do all the time. You go out of your way to make them feel comfortable in your car. You might even open the rear hatch at the airport and put their luggage into the vehicle for them. (For me, that maneuver is merely just to stretch after two hours sitting behind a wheel...but it does lead to tips many times.) The conversation is great all the way. It couldn't have gone better if you scripted it yourself.

After the ride is over, the pax smiles at you real nice and says, "You are definitely getting 5 stars!"

No tip. Just five stars. Like Uber Stars are the new Bitcoin, right?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

That is an insult. ?

Want to add insult to injury? Pax stating that you are definitely getting 5 stars, and then, ready for it? —> actually 1 star you.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Want to add insult to injury? Pax stating that you are definitely getting 5 stars, and then, ready for it? -> actually 1 star you.


Has that actually happened to you?

...And how did you know it was them, instead of some weird quiet pax who is stealthy about sabotaging driver ratings?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

We passengers will Not Subsidize Laziness

Driving is Tiring,
But it ain't Hard Work.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> We passengers will Not Subsidize Laziness


I try very hard to refrain from throwing the word "Troll" around in any thread...but when the pointy little, Size 5 troll shoes fit...


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Drives me nuts when they think a short ride is a favor and no tip is needed. “Don’t worry, I’m just going down the street”. 

Well thank God for you. I was worried I might have to drive some. Although coming 3 miles to pick you up and take you 0.4 miles makes up for it some.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes some passengers think the 5 star is what you want.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> Drives me nuts when they think a short ride is a favor and no tip is needed. "Don't worry, I'm just going down the street".
> 
> Well thank God for you. I was worried I might have to drive some. Although coming 3 miles to pick you up and take you 0.4 miles makes up for it some.


This guy says blabla short trip 
like he is doing me a favor
I tell him that's not very good for me
Then the ahole says well you can get 
onto your next passenger quicker then
Theres nothing you can do other than low star them so you dont have to do it again


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I tell them keep the 5 stars. $5 instead pays for my gas.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Ever get these people? I do all the time. You go out of your way to make them feel comfortable in your car. You might even open the rear hatch at the airport and put their luggage into the vehicle for them. (For me, that maneuver is merely just to stretch after two hours sitting behind a wheel...but it does lead to tips many times.) The conversation is great all the way. It couldn't have gone better if you scripted it yourself.
> 
> After the ride is over, the pax smiles at you real nice and says, "You are definitely getting 5 stars!"
> 
> No tip. Just five stars. Like Uber Stars are the new Bitcoin, right?


The more you go out of your way to go for a tip, the more disappointed you'll be at the end of it. That's why people don't unload groceries or pick people up with groceries to begin with if they can. That's something you pretty much deserve a tip for, but it's a waste of your time and they usually never tip you for it.

Commuters rarely tip as well since it's likely they're going to be doing it everyday and feel they will go broke if they tip every Uber/Lyft they order (that or just don't feel entitled to). These are people that will clearly tell you how much money they make or that they can write off all of their rides in taxes. Somebody regularly doing Uber/Lyft as a commute is likely spending the entire purchase of a new car every year they commute if they're doing a 30 to 40 mile commute, so they'll have plenty to tip you with after the write off. If they can do that, they can tip you but...

Other than your personality if you wanna be that guy you can throw in water, mints and tablet games with tip requests, but other than that just drive and don't expect much.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Ever get these people? I do all the time. You go out of your way to make them feel comfortable in your car. You might even open the rear hatch at the airport and put their luggage into the vehicle for them. (For me, that maneuver is merely just to stretch after two hours sitting behind a wheel...but it does lead to tips many times.) The conversation is great all the way. It couldn't have gone better if you scripted it yourself.
> 
> After the ride is over, the pax smiles at you real nice and says, "You are definitely getting 5 stars!"
> 
> No tip. Just five stars. Like Uber Stars are the new Bitcoin, right?


It is usually old people.

They are not fully with it in terms of modern stuff.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> It is usually old people.
> 
> They are not fully with it in terms of modern stuff.


 That's not true in my situation, it's usually 20-45 yr olds, bragging to others in the car or on the phone how much they make/ have etc.. 
" Great ride your definitely getting 5 stars" 
GTFO, your using up my air


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> We passengers will Not Subsidize Laziness
> 
> Driving is Tiring,
> But it ain't Hard Work.


This. This is the community we are failing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> It is usually old people.


I have pretty good luck with getting tips from the 50+ crowd. It's the crowd under 30 which seems oblivious to the concept of tipping.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> We passengers will Not Subsidize Laziness
> 
> Driving is Tiring,
> But it ain't Hard Work.


Taking the bus is tiring but it ain't hard either.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

What I find in my market if driving waiters, waitresses, bar tenders...peeps who are required to earn tips to make a living wage usually almost always tip. Then you have the guy you pick up at 4:00 am at his $600k downtown condo to go to airport to catch a flight to go to his 2nd home in Florida He complains he had to wait till surge pricing went down from the downtown bar close cause it was just too expensive to pay an extra $25 bucks to the airport. And of course you guessed it no tip.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> What I find in my market if driving waiters, waitresses, bar tenders...peeps who are required to earn tips to make a living wage usually almost always tip.


I love my brothers and sisters in the hospitality industry. The best tips always come from those folks.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I love my brothers and sisters in the hospitality industry. The best tips always come from those folks.


Dude your "brothers and sisters in hospitality" find entry level ground transportation workers beneath them and most of society.

When hospitality workers see injustice, they STRIKE

When Powerless disposable nonemployee entry level ground transportation workers see injustice
they accept the next rider request

@rkozy U sound and walk like a Clinton Troll. Do it elsewhere, the adults are conversing.
Problem's not Uber
Problem is You


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ABQuber said:


> Drives me nuts when they think a short ride is a favor and no tip is needed. "Don't worry, I'm just going down the street".
> 
> Well thank God for you. I was worried I might have to drive some. Although coming 3 miles to pick you up and take you 0.4 miles makes up for it some.


I set those fools straight when they get in and say that "don't worry I'm just going down the street" bs. I inform them of the rates and quickly explain how we get nothing from short trips. $3 and how pretty much dumb they are for saying that. Sometimes I don't care about politeness with these people . There are phrases that they say that trigger me. That's one of them .


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

They really need to make min 10 dollars or something. It's not far to the pax for the drivers getting pissed,they are just using the service. Who wants to burn gas for 2 to 3$.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Learn your area - when and where to drive to avoid short trips and attract good tips. There's no point complaining about Lyft / Uber policies - they are in it solely to maximize revenue - drivers are disposable. Accept that and drive on.

Continually adjust where you drive according to time of day, day of week, and other factors such as weather, traffic, and special events.

Continually adjust the time / distance beyond which you won't accept a ping. That should depend on location, time of day, day of week, traffic, and which platform it comes in on. There are circumstances where I'll accept a 20 minute ping and times when I'll refuse a 6 minute ping.

Try not to get worked up about individual ride experiences - we all get some that pay well and others that are a huge PITA. That's part of the gig. That said, don't hesitate to downrate pax as needed if for no other reason to keep them out of your car in future. My favorite derates are late for pickup and long stops. Arrogance gets you voted off my 4 wheeled island as well.

Manage stops, particularly with Lyft. Upon arrival, check the ride. If there is a stop, ask the pax for details. Ask them to commit to 5 minutes or less at the stop. If that's not forthcoming, cancel the ride. It's one thing to pick up a cup of coffee at a gas station or drop a child off at day care, but its quite another to go grocery shopping.

Long stops - end the ride. If a stop goes beyond 8-10 minutes, end the ride. Know you'll get a "1" but also know that your pax will have to both wait and pay extra ride fees for another ride. If they left stuff in your car while on an extended shopping stop (try to avoid this) take it in to them in the store, tell them ride is over, snap a picture of their stuff next to them and move on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABQuber said:


> Drives me nuts when they think a short ride is a favor and no tip is needed. "Don't worry, I'm just going down the street".
> 
> Well thank God for you. I was worried I might have to drive some. Although coming 3 miles to pick you up and take you 0.4 miles makes up for it some.


Thats o.k.
We wont be needing the A.C. then !


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I guess it depends on your area's minimum fare. In Jax it is about $3.20, so I don't mind really short rides, especially if I only drove a few minutes to get there. From Pax point of view, minimum fare is $6-8, so it is hard, in their mind, to justify a tip when already paying $6-8 to go just a few blocks.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Ever get these people? I do all the time. You go out of your way to make them feel comfortable in your car. You might even open the rear hatch at the airport and put their luggage into the vehicle for them. (For me, that maneuver is merely just to stretch after two hours sitting behind a wheel...but it does lead to tips many times.) The conversation is great all the way. It couldn't have gone better if you scripted it yourself.
> 
> After the ride is over, the pax smiles at you real nice and says, "You are definitely getting 5 stars!"
> 
> No tip. Just five stars. Like Uber Stars are the new Bitcoin, right?


My favorite is the "you're getting 5 stars" along with a handshake. Never had a tip followed that combination.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> a short ride is a favor


I especially love this when they use it as incentive for you to do something illegal! No car seat or too many riders. "It's no problem we're just going around the block." Uh, you ain't sweetening the deal!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Not only that, but they didn't even rate. 

These are the pax that think we earn a lot driving (think we're on the clock, employees) and don't understand what ratings are really about.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

If they are thinking in stars they are not thinking in tips. 1 star.


----------

